# Freeze, Bug, Kernel Panic a cause d'Itunes... Help!!!



## Poizon (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis sur ibook G4 sous mac osx 10.4.11 et depuis quelques temps, j'ai un gros souci avec mon ordi:

Itunes s'est mis a bloquer le systeme a chaque fois qu'il tombait sur une chanson (appelons la music1). J'ai essayé de décocher music1 et ca a freezé. J'ai essayé d'effacer music1 mais des que je clique sur ce fichier ca freeze. A chaque fois obligée d'éteindre l'ordi a la main:hein:

J'ai pensé (oui je sais des fois faut PAS trop penser mais bon:rose que si je désinstallais Itunes et effacais carrément tout le fichier, ca effacerait aussi music1. 

J'ai donc tout mis a la corbeille... et la Kernel Panic toutes les 2 secondes, au démarrage, etc 

J'ai résolu le Kernel, en cryptant mes données avec filevault. Je sais pas si c'est ca qui a joué mais, depuis, plus de Kernel.

Par contre, j'ai toujours ce souci avec itunes bloqué dans ma corbeille. J'ai réussi a vider ce qu'il y avait dedans en cliquant alt+vider la corbeille. Ca a marché mais ca m'a dit que "music1 ne peut pas etre effacé car il est utilisé...". Ce qui n'est pas le cas, a moins que ce ne soit par le systeme lui meme...? 

Depuis, je ne peux plus du tout vider la corbeille car des que j'essaye, ca freeze ou ca me met le rainbow qui tourne. De temps en temps ca le fait aussi en pleine session mais rarement si je touche pas a cette fameuse corbeille.

Du coup, 2 problemes: 
1- Je ne peux plus du tout vider ma corbeille et, au bout d'un moment ca va poser un souci de memeoire...

2-Je ne peux pas me débarasser de ce fichier étrange qui fait tout sauter, ni de itunes:hein:

Que faire? Je précise que je n'ai pas le cd d'installation d'osx 

Voila... HELP!!!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2009)

bonjour

Si t'as pas de cd d'install t'es mal barré
les retrouver et si possible tout le jeu de gris, avec Apple hardware test ( à faire)

et je te conseille vivement de ne PAS utiliser filevault
c'est pas ce qu'Apple a fait de mieux et en cas de souci avec filevaullt ben t'as plus d'acces du tout à tes données. Rien. bye bye

et mettre à jour tes sauvegardes  car si t'as un mac très malade..ca peut lacher sans prévenir
 ( et pas en mode filevault )
(voir au dessus)

et en passant les kernel panic generent des rapports 
panic.log
A analyser
( voir  les sujets là dessus)


----------



## Poizon (23 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse...

Le pb c'est que je n'ai pas les cd d'installation. C'est un ordi d'occase et le vendeur ne m'a pas fourni les cd d'installations 

Voila, sinon j'ai tout sauvegardé en externe donc de ce coté la ça va... C'est déja ça!

Par contre, j'ai un cd d'installation mais pour un Macbook... Si j'essaye sur mon ibook je vais juste tout faire sauter ou bien???


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2009)

Poizon a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse...
> 
> Le pb c'est que je n'ai pas les cd d'installation. C'est un ordi d'occase et le vendeur ne m'a pas fourni les cd d'installations


et bien franchement t'aurais pas du acheter, les exiger ou annuler la vente
(on achete pas de voiture sans carte grise et bien un mac c'est pareil , pas de cd gris=>  hummmmmmm)


> Voila, sinon j'ai tout sauvegardé en externe donc de ce coté la ça va... C'est déja ça!


ouep


> Par contre, j'ai un cd d'installation mais pour un Macbook... Si j'essaye sur mon ibook je vais juste tout faire sauter ou bien??


ca ne marchera pas


----------



## kertruc (16 Décembre 2009)

Essaye ça : 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1526?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

